# What color was the pencil?!?!?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2008)

Well what color was it? Upper or lower case 'NCEES'?

(I had red in the pool)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

^^^ Also let us know if you felt like the coloring (and/or lettering) had any effect on your performance for the exam!

JR


----------



## civil-nj (Apr 14, 2008)

Red it was - and all caps! How much did you win, VTEnviro?

Personally, I liked the red and certainly wouldn't complain if it helped my performance on the exam.  Guess we'll see how much it helped in July.


----------



## Casey (Apr 14, 2008)

I got a white one...

I will warn you that the erasers aren't that good once they have been in your mouth....


----------



## civil-nj (Apr 14, 2008)

Eww! I can tell you right now that my eraser did NOT end up in my mouth...

To clarify, my pencil had a white background, but the grip, eraser holder, clip, and text were fire engine red. I have a photo I wanted to post, but can't figure out how to get it small enough to upload (it's 188k and has already been majorly cropped).

The eraser worked really well on the answer sheet, but it was crap on the test booklet. I eventually just started crossing out stuff I would have normally erased.


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2008)

use photolava.com and the insert image tool you can show it full size


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, mine was red with capital letters. I was disappointed because it's the exact same pencils we got for the FE too. My collection now consists of two identical pencils.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 14, 2008)

Rumor has it that red and white was chosen as a potential tie in to the upcoming Speed Racer Movie. I heard there was a M hidden in the pencil and Mach 5 is stamped on the inside.

But you know how rumors are.


----------



## Brentum (Apr 14, 2008)

White Pencils with Red Capitol Lettering.


----------



## Casey (Apr 14, 2008)

To clarify, mine was white background with black lettering... but since our exam site only sees one to two people per exam session I am sure they are left overs from previous years. The proctor had a big bag of them...


----------



## AN_US (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine was brown, and the proctor came over and smacked it out of my hand the first time I put it in my mouth.

:dunno:


----------



## DrivingSideways (Apr 14, 2008)

Am I allowed to talk about what color the pencil was?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 14, 2008)

civil-nj said:


> To clarify, my pencil had a white background, but the grip, eraser holder, clip, and text were fire engine red.


Ditto, each letter of ncees framed in red squares, so technically the text was white - wondered if i'd have enuff eraser from one pencil for all 8 hrs. . . .(i did)

Thinking on it, they kind of resembled the Red Wings road uni's.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Ditto, each letter of ncees framed in red squares, so technically the text was white - wondered if i'd have enuff eraser from one pencil for all 8 hrs. . . .(i did)Thinking on it, they kind of resembled the Red Wings road uni's.


Watching the game too, are we? GO WINGS!

It would have been funny to have to request an extra pencil because you ran out of eraser instead of lead.


----------



## testee (Apr 14, 2008)

mine was red.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^ You didn't get blue?


----------



## APepperToo (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a red one and a blue one. Is that a bad omen?


----------



## civil-nj (Apr 15, 2008)

Cement said:


> use photolava.com and the insert image tool you can show it full size


Thanks, Cement.

Here's my pencil:


----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2008)

That was mine too and the red lent a sense of urgency to the whole test. Also, in the PM session, I was erasing and my eraser ripped off and all the lead came out. Then I was shuffling trying to put my pencil back together and erasing all the little new pencil marks on my scoring sheet.


----------



## ME_FPE (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine was the same as the picture civil-nj posted.

I always found the eraser on those type of mechanical pencils to be deficient. The pencil overall resembles the 0.7 mm Bic "lead" pencils I used in high school.

The eraser performed so poorly on the answer sheet, I remember obsessing on whether or not I erased a bubble completely enough...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2008)

Why didn't you ask for a new pencil?


----------



## PEPG (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine was red with capital white letters. Are we allowed to bring them home, because I didn't?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2008)

PEPG said:


> Mine was red with capital white letters. Are we allowed to bring them home, because I didn't?


Yep. I did. I have my one from the FE too.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 15, 2008)

Red and white with cheap ass lead that broke at least every other problem.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Apr 16, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Yep. I did. I have my one from the FE too.


Me too. Our proctor told us it was a gift from the state of California.


----------



## FL_Civil (Apr 18, 2008)

mine was white as well. apparently, i folded up my notebook with the pencil in there, so now i have a souvenir from from my fateful day! i'll wait until results in June to decide if i want to frame it or burn it.

ps- i know NCEES patrols these boards, so before you lay the smack down on me, i'll gladly ship the pencil back to you if you want it


----------



## Sschell (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't worry, you're allowed to keep the pencil...

How lame would it be if you sat to take the test and they gave you a used pencil... like the one casey chewed on... or the one AN_US used...

I have amassed a collection of two. the blue one (with lower case letters) I used on the FE and the green one (with capital letters) I used for the PE. I still use both, but the blueone is a bit worse for wear, as I have had it for 5 years and it does appead that the grip (not the eraser) did end up in my mouth at some time.

I know some people have accumulated quite a collection over the years...

Cap. had his framed with his calculator and cert! (good move Cap)


----------



## A Smith (Apr 18, 2008)

Red &amp; white

Stuck it in pocket, raced home to beat the traffic &amp; found it in my pocket.

Had not used a mech pencil much in years, so I practiced with one &amp; my new HP-35s, always breaking the lead. Did not break once during the test!!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 20, 2008)

They gave me two pencils (red and black) when I took the PE, and I kept them both. I asked, first.


----------



## hhildebrand (Jul 11, 2008)

Official NCEES mechanical pencil for sale...will take highest bidder!


----------



## drno (Jul 26, 2008)

My pencil was red on white. Also, the live load deflection definitely exceeded L/360, it had a large spring constant 'k' rather than a low modulus of elasticity 'E', this is in comparison to the very stiff pentel that I use at work.


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue! With all caps...

I don't want anymore pencils...


----------



## KEG (Oct 27, 2008)

^Amen, especially since this was my 3rd pencil!


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2008)

my third PE one too...


----------



## Casey (Oct 27, 2008)

Black lettering on white background...

I forgot to take it with me... or maybe I did, I'll check my boxes...

This time I knew I would be using the eraser a lot so I made sure not to put it in my mouth.


----------



## PEPG (Oct 27, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Well what color was it? Upper or lower case 'NCEES'?
> (I had red in the pool)


Mine was green. They gave me two, and I don't remember if the lettering was lowercase or not.


----------



## vane_gator (Oct 27, 2008)

I had blue..


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> I had blue..


blue...the lettering is uppercase on the NCEES and lower case on the web address...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Mine was blue &amp; came _with a rosary. . . it believed in God &amp; believed in me. . . .all its friends say its a little crazy_

it wore NCEES hard on its sleeve, it don't give a [email protected] what the world thinks of me

it tells me its all good - its happy with a bad seed - happy to be misunderstood. . .

ROCK N F'N ROLL ITS F'N OVER!! :bananalama:


----------



## ktulu (Oct 27, 2008)

csb said:


> Blue! With all caps...
> I don't want anymore pencils...


Alabama had blue. I didn't even think about taking it. Actually never crossed my mind.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I didn't even think about taking it. Actually never crossed my mind.


Gives me a mental image of Michael Corleone leaving the gun after offing Sollozo and the police captain. Hopefully, you hit that test the same way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Alabama had blue. I didn't even think about taking it. Actually never crossed my mind.


Man, you know how much you paid for that pencil?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Man, you know how much you paid for that pencil?


That's what I'm thinking. I earned it darn it! I'm taking it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2008)

Shoot, i thought about asking for another one, just to be ornery.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine was white with black letters all cap locks


----------



## dcny (Oct 27, 2008)

&lt;snip&gt;


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 28, 2008)

BLUE BLUE BLUE.

Kept mine too.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Oct 28, 2008)

I had Blue too.


----------



## krenim (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue in NC...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue in CO


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 28, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Blue in CO


I signed a confidentiality agreement saying I wouldn't reveal any exam answers.

I regret to inform you that I am unable to disclose the color of the barrel of the mechanical pencil they handed to me.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 29, 2008)

Its alright, _we_ told you what to dream

so welcome to the machine


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

Sigh...I know this is probably going to incite some investigation by NCEES or massive pencil buying scheme, but here it goes anyway...

They haven't changed the actual design or look of the pencils in quite a few administrations. Seems to me that the security of not bringing in your own pencils is now null and void by the fact that someone could legitimately own before the test the exact pencil they are using...and then put whatever cheating device in it. Really, we've only seen blue, red, black with upper or lower case. Not that hard to have to repeat.

Just a thought. It goes back to the comparison to TSA...is it actual security, or just a pain?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 29, 2008)

^^That's probably why the color is different each time.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

When I took the EIT it was one of the first times they started providing pencils...and I now own two identical red pencils from two separate tests.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah even assuming i pass each test on first pass, i still take 4 tests - FS, FE, PS, PE. . . so far i'm hoping i'm 2 for 2.

Now how to insert my cheatin mimeograph w/ wireless capability into the pencils. . . ?


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

be sure to use a stripped down cell charger for power and kittens to transmit


----------



## gocougs (Oct 30, 2008)

Blue in California and $275 is the most I've ever spent for two pencils.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 30, 2008)

You got two pencils? hmy:


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 31, 2008)

Miami FLA sold us blue pencils (white with blue squares and white NCEES, lowercase www.ncees.org in blue, blue clip and grip) - If you look closely at the side of the clip, mine says "RANCE" which I think should say "FRANCE" except the mold maker was sippin on some vino tinto on the job.

I now have a nice pair, one red, one blue.

hey csb - that picture is a HOTTY! She makes molecules spin around in my head! Is that your little sister? I want to meet her..... :doganim:


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 31, 2008)

^^d00d, that's Sarah Palin.


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2008)

HA HA HA! That's awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 3, 2008)

frecoder jr is in da house!


----------



## ktulu (Nov 12, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Alabama had blue. I didn't even think about taking it. Actually never crossed my mind.


I lied. Just cleaned out my carrying case, and there it was. Musta been in such a daze that I did not realize I threw it in there.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 13, 2008)

Liar, Liar, pants on fire.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2008)

A liar and a theif.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ Excuse me sir, I'm from NCEES and would like to inquire as to where you got the pencil mounted in the frame with your license.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2008)

^^Some guy handed it to me. it ain't mine.


----------



## cheesemoo (Dec 4, 2008)

Blue

I can not find my FE Green one.


----------



## wustof (Jan 26, 2009)

blue


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 27, 2009)

Say hello to my little friend...


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 27, 2009)

parks said:


> Say hello to my little friend...


Is that bigfoot or the lock ness monster?


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 27, 2009)

They even had April 2009 on them this time around. I looked this morning in my bag and realized that I forgot my pencil at the test. Kind of sucks, I wanted to frame this one. I think this is going to be the one. Passed FE with a Red Pencil and this one was Red as well.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can't see the picture above, Bigfoot is posing with my red NCEES pencil. The picture was blurry to begin with, but it is real. Red grip, white plastic, black blocks wiht white uppercase letters showing through. Also has "www.ncees.org" and "APRIL 2009"

cj, I picked up an extra one on my way out of the room. I will mail it to you if you would like.


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2009)

parks said:


> If you can't see the picture above, Bigfoot is posing with my red NCEES pencil. The picture was blurry to begin with, but it is real. Red grip, white plastic, black blocks wiht white uppercase letters showing through. Also has "www.ncees.org" and "APRIL 2009"


Is this a trick? I see a red pencil lying on a table - no bigfoot in sight!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, red with black lettering, that's a new one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2009)

frazil said:


> Is this a trick? I see a red pencil lying on a table - no bigfoot in sight!


same here


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Wow, red with black lettering, that's a new one.


and they dated the pencil...maybe so you don't bring an old one to a test?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2009)

frazil said:


> Is this a trick? I see a red pencil lying on a table - no bigfoot in sight!






snickerd3 said:


> same here


When you see it, you will shit bricks.


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2009)

you need to look sideways.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2009)

cement said:


> you need to look sideways.


that's what she said...


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine was red and had the date on it as well.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2009)

That's AWESOME, a dated pencil would be cool as he!! in the frame.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

cement said:


> you need to look sideways.


And cough?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2009)

Red in Louisiana. Also dated.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2009)

I am really bummed that mine didnt have a date on it, can i take the test again?


----------



## NoStopping (Apr 28, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Red in Louisiana. Also dated.


Red and dated in Ohio


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I am really bummed that mine didnt have a date on it, can i take the test again?


seriously... we at least need a retrofit kit so that we can apply the date to our existing pencils...

it must be an authentic NCEES approved retrofit kit though


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 28, 2009)

Red in MS. I found the one from my FE in my car and it was red too. But the one from this time also said April 2009, and the old one had no date


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2009)

I had "the dream" last night. Totally sucked. I dreamed I was driving to the exam and was 3 hours and 40 minutes late to the morning session. In my dream I was doing the calculations to see if I got all the questions right in my remaining 20 minutes of the morning session and all of the questions right in the afternoon session if I had a chance of passing. I finally resigned myself to the fact that it wasn't going to happen but I took the test anyway. I passed in October of 2007 and that dream still haunts me. It sure as shit feels good when you wake up though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I had "the dream" last night. Totally sucked. I dreamed I was driving to the exam and was 3 hours and 40 minutes late to the morning session. In my dream I was doing the calculations to see if I got all the questions right in my remaining 20 minutes of the morning session and all of the questions right in the afternoon session if I had a chance of passing. I finally resigned myself to the fact that it wasn't going to happen but I took the test anyway. I passed in October of 2007 and that dream still haunts me. It sure as shit feels good when you wake up though.


There is a fundamental flaw in your subconscious thinking. If you were even 10 minutes late to the morning session, they wouldn't let you sit for the exam at all.


----------



## goodal (Apr 28, 2009)

red with apirl 2009 on it. my fe pencil in 2004 was blue with no date.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There is a fundamental flaw in your subconscious thinking.


I've been told that before.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There is a fundamental flaw in your thinking.





Chucktown PE said:


> I've been told that before.



fixed.


----------



## gte959s (May 1, 2009)

Mine was red and white


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

has there been one yet where different states have different colors?


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Jul 4, 2009)

First of all, Roadwreck, that is the sexiest laundry machine I have ever had the pleasure of laying my beady little eyes on.

About the pencil - I was WAY too scared of the proctors to try swiping it at the end. Took the EIT in CA Oct 2007 at the Cow Palace in SF (yeah, it does smell like cows). The proctors were almost all women over 80 years old, likely retired teachers. One handed me my formula book and YELLED at me to stop opening a cough drop. Cripes, she terrified me.


----------



## Alan Coons (Jul 4, 2009)

Red and white in Tennessee.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue in VA with no date on it. The Storm Troopers did allow us to keep them though.

:15:


----------



## cdnEngr (Jul 31, 2009)

Red in GA - for the FE exam


----------



## cdnEngr (Aug 2, 2009)

oops sorry - white and red in GA - for the FE


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## Paul S (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue - PA PE


----------



## Bean PE (Apr 20, 2010)

White with blue text. Don't recall the capitalization, though it was dated. Never even thought to take the pencil with me, on account of the whole "if you try to take any information out with you we'll kill you and your whole family" attitude. Fortunately I don't thnk I'll be getting another chance to take a pencil.


----------



## Slemory (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue in MS...to match how I felt afterwards.


----------



## TJfromWA (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue and all CAPS in CA. I thought putting the exam date was a nice touch too.

....and for Jregieng: The blue certainly had a calming effect on my mindset. I would have failed for sure if I had to wield a panic-inducing red pencil for eight hours.


----------



## KarlR (Apr 20, 2010)

White with Lite Blue CAP letters NCEES. Must have been a sale on $280 mechanical pencils, HA HA!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue- :wv: and they provided earplugs.


----------



## nashbmattPE (Apr 21, 2010)

blue and white in NC


----------



## steve1997 (Apr 21, 2010)

White with Blue Cap Letters in NY


----------



## Paul S (Apr 21, 2010)

I shall correct my earlier post. White pencil body, blue cap letters with the date, blue top and blue rubber finger grip.


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 21, 2010)

White and Blue in Nashville, TN for PE


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 7, 2010)

a soothing White with Blue lettering - it is now my prized possession which i keep on my desk

NCEES letters in CAPS


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2010)

FYI its bad luck to keep the pencil


----------



## txguy (Jun 8, 2010)

This time the color of pencil was blue. Lucky for meee i passed this time I am keeping this one as an antique haha


----------



## ChemORME (Jun 12, 2010)

Milwaukee, WI: White pencil body, blue cap letters with the date, blue top and blue rubber finger grip - I paid for that pencil dangit...so I took it with me!


----------



## tsumi (Jun 22, 2010)

White with blue lettering-- I was so unhappy by the time the exam was over... I left it behind. Although maybe the most expensive pencil I ever bought, I have no regrets that it only had an 8-hour life.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2011)

so what was the color this time? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## willsee (Apr 11, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> so what was the color this time? inquiring minds want to know


I had two white pencils

One blue lettering and one red lettering

Carbondale, IL


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2011)

willsee said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so what was the color this time? inquiring minds want to know
> ...


was ncees in all caps or all lower case?


----------



## willsee (Apr 11, 2011)

All caps

I brought them home with me as well


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2011)

^You realize that bringing the pencils out of the exam room with you may delay your scores by an additional 4-6 weeks. Noobie move.


----------



## willsee (Apr 11, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^You realize that bringing the pencils out of the exam room with you may delay your scores by an additional 4-6 weeks. Noobie move.


It was going to be delayed anyway...I was just giving them an excuse


----------



## Happy (Apr 11, 2011)

Salem Oregon,

I love my new blue pencil. I now own two. Although I need it, the PE license will be just another piece of paper to file away somewhere. I prefer small tokens to showcase my career. Having graduated in Canada, I'm proud to always wear my IRON RING. This pencil, while not nearly as cool as my ring, is still a real symbol of accomplishment to me.


----------



## hountzmj (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue / White.

I'll try to remember to get a picture tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2011)

the white part is given. we are looking for the accent color in general


----------



## sc57 (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue.

Two pencils in a cup. Hopefully this one is last.


----------



## Lloyd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue in Houston, PE


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 11, 2011)

TWO???? - In Knoxville, TN we had ONE; white with blue lettering, NCEES in caps.  The best thing is we had one person per table; LOTS of room!


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Were you in the convention center this year? I thought the 1 person per table thing was great, but the lighting in the room sucked. But that was a few years ago, they might have improved it since then.


----------



## FF8256 (Apr 12, 2011)

blue in nj. i was wondering why the proctor told me to take the pencil... just helping to delay results.


----------



## MGX (Apr 12, 2011)

White pencil with blue lettering. Made in France no less!


----------



## hombre (Apr 12, 2011)

Seattle WA - white &amp; blue

Were they all white &amp; blue this time?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2011)

^^someone had red too


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2011)

I think this thread skipped Oct 2010. In Oct 2010, we received *green *pencils. (Pomona CA, 8-hour)

For some reason, in Oct 2010, for the CA Seismic and CA Survey, we were given *blue *Apr 2010 pencils. (So, I have an Apr '10 pencil even though I took the test for the first time in Oct '10)

In Apr 2011, we were given *blue *pencils.

My proctor had a *black *one. I want one of those!


----------



## Ambrug20 (Apr 14, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> I think this thread skipped Oct 2010. In Oct 2010, we received *green *pencils. (Pomona CA, 8-hour)
> For some reason, in Oct 2010, for the CA Seismic and CA Survey, we were given *blue *Apr 2010 pencils. (So, I have an Apr '10 pencil even though I took the test for the first time in Oct '10)
> 
> In Apr 2011, we were given *blue *pencils.
> ...


In April 2011, TN we received blue pencils. I have already 3 of these toys. Hope. i wouldn't get any more of them. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 14, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> ^^ Were you in the convention center this year? I thought the 1 person per table thing was great, but the lighting in the room sucked. But that was a few years ago, they might have improved it since then.


We were in an exhibit hall in the Holiday Inn Downtown World's Fair location. The lighting was okay but the lights made a lot of noise. Earplugs were available so I used them to block that out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy said:


> Salem Oregon,
> I love my new blue pencil. I now own two. Although I need it, the PE license will be just another piece of paper to file away somewhere. I prefer small tokens to showcase my career. Having graduated in Canada, I'm proud to always wear my IRON RING. This pencil, while not nearly as cool as my ring, is still a real symbol of accomplishment to me.


No one in the States cares about the precious iron ring. The whole Order of the Engineer ceremony was something to make someone that didn't get into any honor societies feel good about themselves.

Not to burst your bubble, but no one here gives two hot toasted turds about it.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Salem Oregon,
> ...


VT, why are you talking to him like that? I don't think he deserved that. I actually had no idea what an Iron Ring (Canada) was or an Engineer's Ring (U.S.) until I read Happy's link. I actually thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## hountzmj (Apr 14, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> No one in the States cares about the precious iron ring. The whole Order of the Engineer ceremony was something to make someone that didn't get into any honor societies feel good about themselves.
> Not to burst your bubble, but no one here gives two hot toasted turds about it.


Wow. Really sad to see this coming from an admin. 



ptatohed said:


> VT, why are you talking to him like that? I don't think he deserved that. I actually had no idea what an Iron Ring (Canada) was or an Engineer's Ring (U.S.) until I read Happy's link. I actually thought it was kind of cool.


I personally think it's kind of cool. Even if it's not all that common here in the US.


----------



## GS_Beacon (Jun 4, 2011)

White, with blue clip, tip, and grip this past April. (I think.)


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue for April 2011. I'm the proud owner of 4 NCEES pencils (1 FE, 3 PE) and now a PE license!


----------



## Xavier PE (Jun 6, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Happy said:
> ...


I second that statment. The Iron ring concept is pretty cool...I don't know exactly what a toasted turd is (probably a poor attempt at engineering humor which is hardly ever actually funny BTB), but I'd bet more than a few engineers would participate if the ring/ceremony were part of the tradition in the US.


----------

